# Walmart - Caution-disturbing photos



## bking (Feb 7, 2010)

My first post. Got back into aquariums after a 30 years. Recently, a friend who is not into fish told me about the horrible conditions of the fish at a Walmart that is close by.

First of all, I never go to Walmart, as I don't agree with their business practices...but that'a another discussion.

All I know is that Walmart, or at least this Walmart should not be in the fish business! These conditions are hard to believe.


---Bob


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

Walmart is a company that anit-capitalists hate. I'm surprised the animal rights activists don't hammer away on this stuff. I'm not a tear jerking knee jerk reaction kind of guy when it comes to social issues. That aside, that is really horrible. Stores like this don't rely on fish sales to make or break them. They don't even need fish sells to help. So why even bother selling any when this is the care they are given. Who would buy anything there? Wait, I digress. There are those out there that would.
Sad sad situation. If for nothing else the presentation. I would write or call the manager and ask him, no tell him, that the condition of his tanks is akin to smearing feces all over the toilet paper isle.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm so glad non of the Walmart's around me sell fish!!! The pet chain stores are bad enough but Walmart, particularly the pictures you posted.....unreal......but apparently people buy them there; if they wouldn't sell them they'd not carry them no longer and i WISHED people would quit buying fish at these stores....


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

That is really, really dismal. Talking to the manager is a good idea. Be sure to note the financial side of things; fish tank displays like that aren't cheap to run and they certainly aren't making any money off of it. The whole point of the display is to sell people a couple of fish so they'll turn around and buy the supplies; no one's going to do that if the tanks are full of dead fish.

Wal-mart has no business selling fish at all, if you ask me. They have no qualms about selling dyed fish, keeping brackish fish with freshwater fish, etc. They have the most atrocious fish tanks I've ever witnessed (not just in these photos but personally, as well). Wal-mart is great for certain things but there are certain sorts of niche products they should keep their hands off of and live fish are one of them.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

The Walmart in my area actually takes better care of fish than Petco. But both are in need of improvement. 
They could care less about the welfare of the fish and make their money as already mentioned,,on supplies and accessories needed for their care.
The fact that people still buy the Bettas as well as other fishes ,is only promoting more of the same.:roll:


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

i agree with 1077 my walmart supercenter takes EXCELLENT care of there fish....one time i saw 1 dead fish and the employee was already removing it from the tank.....i have bought several fish from my walmart and they are the only ones who havent died on me....


----------



## LMychajluk (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't really shop at Walmart, but there are at least 1/2 dozen PetSmarts, PetCos, PetLand, and even a PetGoods (local chain) within 20min of me.

The PetSmarts are usually pretty clean, and the fish look healthy (except for the bettas in the plastic containers). I've been buying fish at these stores on occasion.

The Petcos are a different story. The closest big store to me (<10min away) is a Petco, and I don't think I'd ever buy fish there. 1/2 thier tanks have 'under observation' signs on them, and there always seem to be dead fish in the rest. Thier tanks look like the ones in the photos above. I'll go there to buy supplies because they're usually well-stocked (maybe because fishkeepers avoid the place?), but I won't even wander into the tank area. And except for the one store in the 'nicer' area (which I think is also the newest), the PetCos in general always seem 'dirty' to me...

The PetGoods and Petland are somewhere inbetween, depending on the individual store. Though I've bought stuff at each, but I haven't bought fish from them. It'd be a judgement call on any particular day if I did.

There's also a local pet store (3min away) that has some fish in pretty clean conditions, but not a great selection, and the hours they keep prevent me from getting there except on weekends. Then there's the 2 specialty fish stores (1 ~15 minutes away, and 1 ~1/2 hour). Both are open late into the evenings, so I can go after work. The closer one is great, with excellent service and selection, but prices are sometimes a little steep (i.e., $10 for a Glo-Fish)? They have some good specials if you check thier website for coupons or sign up to be on thier email list, though. The other one, a 1/2 hour away, has an amazing selection of plants, but fish selection is limited, though they do have some more uncommon selections and decent prices, it's just a bit hard to get to. I try to support these little guys whenever possible over the corporate stores, even if the prices are a little more, but at the same time, I'm not going to pay a 100% premium on something, either (i.e., the GloFish at PetSmart are $5).


----------



## KSASTER2 (Feb 17, 2010)

i would send those pictures with a letter to the corprate offices of wal mart someone will be red in the face after seeing and reading your observations


----------



## n1zjd (Jan 25, 2010)

Ugh thats horrible. The one walmart near me that sells fish is actually immaculately clean. They must have at least one smart person that works there because the one I saw in the pet department was a complete idiot the one time Ive been there. Our local petstore is clean as well but not a great selection or the best prices. The cleanest store Ive been to however is my local saltwater store. www.aquacorals.com She does a heck of a job even though she is highly stubborn when it comes to stocking. Dont even think of anything larger than a clownfish unless you have a 75G! But for the amount of tanks she takes care of and being a small business she does an amazing job. 

Some one needs to contact the store manager of that walmart for sure!


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, that _is_ sad. :/

My walmart used to have a fish section a few years ago, but they removed it. It actually wasn't that bad, though. They still have the supplies, just no live fish. (no fish in general... not just no live ones as in your picture... bad joke.)

At first I thought walmart probably only sold fish because they want to have pretty much everything in stock just to get people in the store etc but it probably is to sell the supplies...


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow....that is awful...thats about all I have to say!!! Like Angel, our two local Walmarts don't sell fish! thank god!!! we have a really really nice LFS right down the road from the one Walmart


but nonetheless, welcome!!!!!

we hope you enjoy our little community!


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Going to the store manager will prolly do very little, i know cause i work at one (no fish though). Go complain to the district manager, putting pressure on the store manager is really the only way to make something happen.


----------

